# Its time to get our Cv's out there...



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Can anyone recommend any recruitment agencies, newspapers, websites etc etc?

The fella and I both work in marketing, myself in food retail and him in bathroom and kitchen buying/distribution. 

Many Thanks

Michelle


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

chellebubbles said:


> Can anyone recommend any recruitment agencies, newspapers, websites etc etc?
> 
> The fella and I both work in marketing, myself in food retail and him in bathroom and kitchen buying/distribution.
> 
> ...



seek . co. nz
trademe .co .nz

These are the main 2 websites for job searching in NZ


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

chellebubbles said:


> Can anyone recommend any recruitment agencies, newspapers, websites etc etc?
> 
> The fella and I both work in marketing, myself in food retail and him in bathroom and kitchen buying/distribution.
> 
> ...



Michelle,

Why not submit your CV's direct, you might be surprised at the response


New Zealand Food Companies NZ 1

Do a Google search for companies in NZ after-all what have you got to loose other than your time?

My former employer always considered job seekers who took the initiative to apply personally.

Some recruitment agencies will not consider you unless you are already there & ready to be interviewed.


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

anski said:


> Michelle,
> 
> Why not submit your CV's direct, you might be surprised at the response
> 
> ...



Hi, thanks for replying. I shall defiantly do what your recommend and send my Cvs directly, i already sent a couple to big companies such as Heinz but they pretty much said that until we land they can't consider me, which is totally understandable. I do agree, there's nothing to lose by introducing myself and letting them know when we intend on landing  



Thanks again



Michelle


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

chellebubbles said:


> Hi, thanks for replying. I shall defiantly do what your recommend and send my Cvs directly, i already sent a couple to big companies such as Heinz but they pretty much said that until we land they can't consider me, which is totally understandable. I do agree, there's nothing to lose by introducing myself and letting them know when we intend on landing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pleasure Michelle. Good luck & don't forget to keep us posted or ask any other questions you have.

Anski


----------

